# I have posted my application...



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

...to the open university so I'm in a pretty good mood  Actually following my heart for once.

I want to get this degree, get my dream job and then find enough money to move away...far, far away from anybody I know. I love my family but they are all NFs (Dad = ENFP, Mom = INFJ, Sister = INFJ, Sister = ENFP) so I feel suffocated. I need to just break free. I get these urges to just get up and start running in a totally random direction and not stopping until I'm so far away that it's unreal. I really need to be alone.

The police called me and asked on behalf of the CPS if I am still prepared to go to court. Of course I said yes and the police woman (it wasn't PC Plod this time, someone else who was much nicer) said that the CPS don't normally do that unless they are seriously considering taking it forward. She said she will call me in a few days to notify me of their decision. So I'm rather happy right now, nervous though but I'm just gonna go for it. I'm not letting him ruin my life.

My counsellor has been helping me a lot too. I take tiny steps each week and I'm getting so much more confident. His cruel taunts seems like nothing now, I can't even hear them in my head anymore and I haven't had a nightmare in a long time. I've been out twice this week and they were both for long periods so that was a huge step. I didn't have a panic attack, I didn't even feel nervous - just a tad self conscious but I always do anyway. So proud 

I saw my counsellor down town today. I smiled at her and she smiled back but she looked really sad. I wonder what's wrong with her? I'm seeing her tomorrow but I don't know whether I should ask? It's none of my business and I'm not being nosey, I'm just concerned. I suppose if I just ask her if she's okay...I don't know. I'll see how she is tomorrow.


----------



## ClubbedWithSpades (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't know you, really,

But you seem wonderful. =]

Kudos for your apparent progress, dear.


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I congratulate you for following your heart. It is truly the only way to be happy in life.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## Bohemian (Aug 18, 2009)

I hope all goes well.
Don't regret anything that you do


----------



## LadyJava (Oct 26, 2008)

You're doing great, Holly. I'm glad your nightmares are occuring less frequently and you're making enormous strides with your anxiety. Stay strong, and keep us posted. *huggggs*


----------

